# Service Dogs and the AKC CGC Family



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

AKC ADDS NEW “URBAN CGC” TITLE TO POPULAR CANINE GOOD CITIZEN® PROGRAM

https://caninegoodcitizen.wordpress...title-to-popular-canine-good-citizen-program/

My thoughts on the CGC family ....

Any dog before going out into the public as a SDIT *Should** be able to pass the AKC Canine Good Citizen Title or Certification evaluation.

**Should* as is capable of satisfactory completing the 10 tests of the CGC Evaluation - Not that doing the actual evaluation testing is required.

********************************************

Any dog before going out into the public as a SD *Should** be able to pass the AKC Community Canine and the AKC Urban Canine Good Citizen evaluations.

**Should* as is capable of satisfactory completing the 10 items of the CGCA and the 10 items of the CGCU Evaluations - Not that doing the actual evaluation testing is required.

Even though these or other certs / titles are not required by law, I will be working with my dog on these as personal goals for our team.


----------

